# Which turtles are these?



## Tetraodon (Jun 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what kind of turtles these are? I saw some like them at a pet store in Sacramento, but they said they were mud. I think they might be musk. And isn't it illegal to sell turtles this small (1.5 inch shell)?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i believe they are mud or musk... im leaning towards musk but get someone elses opinion first

*edit*
o and i am pretty sure it is illegal to sell turtles with less than a 4" long shell


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, those are musk turtles, cute little guys. Which store in sac did you see them in? I want to pick some up


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Capitol Aquarium has them. I picked up 2 myself.


----------



## Piscesarcana (Apr 22, 2004)

Yep! Cap. Aquarium is where I got them, but they don't have anymore. I was going to get another one yesterday.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

As far as i can tell from that picture those appear to be musk turtles. On the legal thing im pretty sure that the length that you can sell turtles varies from state to state.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, I wasn't sure because of the sharp curve on the top of the shell, but the two stripes definitely indicate it's a musk turle.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah definately a musk..they got the pig nose and the pointy shell..musk turtles have shells that go like this /\


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Are laws regarding the size of the turtles related to them being a choking hazard to small children?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

i think the law states that they can only sell turtles under 4 inches if it is for educational purposes.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

winkyee said:


> Are laws regarding the size of the turtles related to them being a choking hazard to small children?


 im pretty sure its about salmonila actually


----------

